# Is there a better option than the LG BD570 for Bluray, DLNA,netflix, vudu, pandora.



## frijoli (Sep 6, 2010)

Is there a better option?
I have an Oppo in our theater, but My wife wants a bluray player for the living room and craft room. Netflix and media playing are on the radar. Vudu is a real option as well for me.
Is there something better than the LG BD570 with DLNA support, Vudu, netflix, and Pandora? I've done a fair amount of research and ended up at this player, but I'm also not up on everything out there.

Thanks,
Clay

PS: I think I have given up on AVSforum.:scratch:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Clay and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

What might be a better option could be a media player like the  Popcorn Hour C200  and you can just install a BD drive into it and also HDD and it could be possible to network into other rooms of the house.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

AFAIK, Popcorn hour c200 doesn't do netflix, unfortunately. I'm not up on the LG, but if it does everything you've listed, I can't think of anything comparable right now. The real question on the LG would be, how well does it do everything listed, and how easy to use is the interface.


----------

